
Could Self-Driving Cars Spell the End of Ownership? - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/could-self-driving-cars-spell-the-end-of-ownership-1448986572?mod=e2fb
======
mreiland
I personally don't care enough about my vehicle to be opposed to this in
principle, but there are too many unanswered questions.

Not the least of which is:

\- who's responsible if someone is seriously injured? \- how much money am I
spending/month for this? \- What happens if I forget something in the vehicle,
or want to store something in the vehicle the way I can do if it's my vehicle?

